# Lazarus y Rosangelus son citados en artículo de prensa en Colombia



## CarolMamkny

¡Hola!
Felicitaciones a estos dos foreros que tienen ya fama internacional. Nuestros dos compañeros son nombrados en un artículo de prensa en "El Tiempo"....Bueno aqui va parte del artículo:

*Opiniones en los blogs*
"Creo que Colombia aún usa la mayor cantidad de expresiones cultas que existen, y con más rectitud gramatical. Eso no significa que cualquier colombiano sea un genio de la lengua, ni que cualquiera que no sea colombiano no sepa hablar".
*Lazarus, WorldReference Forum, 2006.* 

"Nací en Venezuela. Me parece que los nativos de Bogotá, Colombia, tienen muy claro y utilizan muy bien el idioma castellano, respetan mucho las normas y me parecen personas muy cuidadosas y respetuosas del habla".
*Rosangelus, WorldReference Forum, 2006. *

¡Chicos, felicitaciones! 

Aqui va el link:

http://www.eltiempo.com/credencial/2007-12-01/ARTICULO-WEB-NOTA_INTERIOR-3842617.html


----------



## ROSANGELUS

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola!
> Felicitaciones a estos dos foreros que tienen ya fama internacional.
> ¡Chicos, felicitaciones!
> 
> Aqui va el link:
> 
> http://www.eltiempo.com/credencial/2007-12-01/ARTICULO-WEB-NOTA_INTERIOR-3842617.html


 
Whats??? 
Que bien, ya era una forera internacional... pero ahora soy reconocida publicamente...  que bien!
Es un Honor!!!!

Gracias Carol por el Link y por tu amabilidad al hacerlo extensivo a los demas foreros...

Saludos afectuosos

Rosangelus

Edit: Y lo ratifico, siempre he admirado el habla de los bogotanos y su preocupación por el buen uso del idioma...


----------



## UVA-Q

Mis más sinceras felicitaciones, ¡es un orgullo leerles de primera mano!
Muchas felicidades a Rosangelus y Lazarus

¡Un abrazo!


----------



## mkellogg

¡Enhorabuena Lazarun y Rosangelus!  That's exciting.


----------



## argentina84

Congratulations!!! 
Argentina84


----------



## Metztli

Rosangelus!!! Lazarus!!! Qué emoción y qué gusto!!! 

*F e l i c i d a d e s ! ! !*​ 
Carol Mamnky... gracias por compartir!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Lazarus and Rosangelus,

Congratulations.  Way to go!

Tezza


----------



## totor

*¡vamos rosangelus y lazarus todavía!*

(léase con entonación argentina)​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Pero felicitaciones chicos!!*
Siempre dije que eran la promesa de WR ​


----------



## tesalia

*¡**¡**FELICIDADES!!*​_Besos_


----------



## Namarne

Eh, Rosa, qué calladito te lo tenías.  

*FELICIDADES A AMBOS, LAZARUS Y ROSANGELUS.*


----------



## krolaina

¡¡Un autógrafo, un autógrafo!! 

Besos para ambos.


----------



## cirrus

Tengo una linda imagen de un café por donde el Museo de Oro en Downtown (un barrio céntrico de Bogotá) con la gente leyendo el periódico y comentando tanto la noticia como el famoso WR. 

Enhorabuena a los dos!


----------



## Camilo1964

Me uno a las felicitaciones para ambos!

Adelante y sigan enriqueciéndonos con sus aportes

Cordialmente,

Camilo


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades. Sólo era cuestión de tiempo que os hiciérais famosos. Ahora no os olvidéis de los amigos ¿eh?.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Mei

Wow! Felicidades!!


----------



## Vanda

Enhorabuena a los dos! Isto é que é fama: ser reconhecido na própria terra!


----------



## lamartus

*¡Mis felicitaciones para ambos! *
*¡Así se hace!* ​


----------



## loladamore

¡*Enhorabuena*!​ 
Ustedes son dos excelentes embajadores para WR. De volada se nota la calidad de la melcocha. 

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

Por mi ocupación profesional, tengo encuentros frecuentes con colombianas /os. Y realmente, nunca deja de sorprenderme la elegancia y la precisión con que utilizan el idioma. Incluso la perfecta utilización de plabras que aquí lamentablemente parecemos haber desterrado.

ENHORABUENA

MG


----------



## loladamore

ludovic111 said:


> Pero, ¿cuál de los _*Lazarus*_?


 
*Lazarus1907*, mira.
Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

¡Fantástico! 

Solo es desafortunado que el autor haya escrito Wor*l*dReference forum en lugar de WordReference Forums.


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades  **Rosangelus** y **Lazarus 1907**.*

**


----------



## bb008

*FELICIDADES PARA AMBOS*​
*Rosita, bruji estoy impresionada, ahora estas en el JET SET INTERNACIONAL...*​


----------



## bb008

ludovic111 said:


> Me han informado que serán portada del ¡HOLA! la próxima semana. Los veremos en la peluquería, entonces.


 

En PM le dije que si llega a estar con Tom Cruise o Brat Pitt y no me invita a estar con ellos en la alfombra roja, es porque se le subieron los humos...


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡MIL FELICIDADES A AMBOS! LO MERECÉIS...*

*Y en esta ocasión, quiero agredeceros toda la ayuda que siempre nos dais.*

*¡El foro es más rico con vosotros!*

*FELICIDADES DE NUEVO.*

*Cristina*


----------



## alexacohen

Veo difícil que alguien pueda pasear por ninguna alfombra roja con _Brat _Pitt. A menos que sea un actor que yo no conozco.

Felicidades, chicos. Aunque no os paseéis con Brad Pitt.


----------



## Namarne

Eva Maria said:


> Brat = Mocoso


 
Se lo escribieron como merece, entonces.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias a todos!... , Es más grande el honor de contar con la amistad de ustedes que cualqueir otra cosa, asi sea pertenecer al Jet Set Internacional....



bb008 said:


> En PM le dije que si llega a estar con Tom Cruise o Brat Pitt y no me invita a estar con ellos en la alfombra roja, es porque se le subieron los humos...


 
Hola bb, querida amiga  cuales humos??? 
Sabes? tal vez preferiría salir con Tom y Jerry o con Bart Simpsons... me parecen más divertidos...



alexacohen said:


> Veo difícil que alguien pueda pasear por ninguna alfombra roja con _Brat _Pitt. A menos que sea un actor que yo no conozco.
> 
> Felicidades, chicos. Aunque no os paseéis con Brad Pitt.


 
Gracias Alexa...
Con respecto a Brad, quiero aclararte que fué un error de dedo...a todos nos pasa. 

Saludos y besos cariñosos a todos.
Rosangelus


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡Gente,por favor!

No puedo dejar que sigan hablando de esta manera del futuro padre de mis hijos. 

¡¡De nada, solo queria compartir!!me sorprendio mucho ver "nombres" conocidos en la prensa. ¡Felicitaciones una vez mas chicos!


----------



## CarolMamkny

ludovic111 said:


> _Compartir_ es un verbo transitivo. Pide a gritos un complemento directo.
> Saludos,
> Ludó


 
¡Dale aguafiestas!  Era en broma. ¡Relajate! Que este es el foro en el que felicitamos a nuestrso compañeros no donde damos clase de gramatica.

P.S. Perdona las faltas de ortografia y los acentos que me he "comido"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Gente,por favor!
> 
> No puedo dejar que sigan hablando de esta manera del futuro padre de mis hijos.
> 
> ¡¡De nada, solo queria compartir!!me sorprendio mucho ver "nombres" conocidos en la prensa. ¡Felicitaciones una vez mas chicos!


Hola carol. 
Entonces el futuro padre de tus hijos...
Mocoso y Repipi... no esta nada mal.


----------



## alexacohen

ROSANGELUS said:


> Gracias Alexa...
> Con respecto a Brad, quiero aclararte que fué un error de dedo...a todos nos pasa.


Oh, sí, Rosangelus, eso nos pasa a todos, a unos más que otros**.
Y los teclados son tan diferentes... en el mío la 'd' y la 't' no están juntas. Pero el "error de dedo" nos ha servido para divertirnos un ratito .

Pero tienes razón: este es tu congrat, y el de Lázarus. No debería haber nada más que felicitaciones para vosotros dos.

Haya paz, chicos y chicas: como decimos por aquí para empezar otra vez, aceptamos pulpo como animal de compañia.

 Mis más sinceras felicitaciones a ti y a Lazarus1907.


----------



## bb008

Rosita amiga quiero pedirte disculpas, por que el hilo en vez de ser alegre y relajante por "mi error de dedo" se ha convertido en correcciones que no vienen al caso, como dice CarolMamkny que ¡agua fiestas!.

Lo importante era Felicitar a Rosa y Lazarus... recuerda el trato con cualquiera Tom o *BRAD* así sea el padre de los hijos de CarolMamkny, no importa.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Tranquilos, hasta en las mejores familias... o no?
Me he divertido tambien un rato, como siempre con todos acá en el WR.

Bb, ya cuadré con Brat, ya que no consegui a Brad por ninguna parte, ha de estar en Etipoía...


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Tranquilos, hasta en las mejores familias... o no?
> Me he divertido tambien un rato, como siempre con todos acá en el WR.
> 
> Bb, ya cuadré con Brat, ya que no consegui a Brad por ninguna parte, ha de estar en Etipoía...


 
Tranquila bruji-internacional que yo se que eres superpana... sea Brat o Brad es indiferente o también lo podemos cambiar por Ricky Martín, Alejandro Sanz, Eros Ramazzotti (espero que este bien escrito, uuufff!...) o Antonio Banderas, tenemos para escoger a nuestro antojo... *Felicidades Nuevamente...*


----------



## CarolMamkny

bb008 said:


> Tranquila bruji-internacional que yo se que eres superpana... sea Brat o Brad es indiferente o también lo podemos cambiar por Ricky Martín, Alejandro Sanz, Eros Ramazzotti (espero que este bien escrito, uuufff!...) o Antonio Banderas, tenemos para escoger a nuestro antojo... *Felicidades Nuevamente...*


 
¡Anda! ¿No se les antoja a las chicas una limonadita de mango? Jajajaja.... Ahh!! ¡Soñar no cuesta nada!


----------



## bb008

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Anda! ¿No se les antoja a las chicas una limonadita de mango? Jajajaja.... Ahh!! ¡Soñar no cuesta nada!


 
Si quieres Bruji-nueva (para mí) puedes arrimarte a la parrilla...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por Dios!!! Antonio Banderas, eso si son palabras mayores para mi...
les dejo a los demás...

Por cierto Carol, aqui diríamos _"no quieres un Toddy?"_


----------



## CarolMamkny

ROSANGELUS said:


> Por Dios!!! Antonio Banderas, eso si son palabras mayores para mi...
> les dejo a los demás...
> 
> Por cierto Carol, aqui diríamos _"no quieres un Toddy?"_


 
Iluminame con tu conocimiento ¿Qué es un Toddy?


----------



## bb008

CarolMamkny said:


> Iluminame con tu conocimiento ¿Qué es un Toddy?


 
Es un batido de chocolate (es un preparado en polvo) caliente o frío es delicioso "toddy es la marca" y se hace un juego de palabras "toddy"-"Todo"...


----------



## CarolMamkny

bb008 said:


> Es un batido de chocolate (es un preparado en polvo) caliente o frío es delicioso "toddy es la marca" y se hace un juego de palabras "toddy"-"Todo"...


 
Ahhhh.... un "Chocolisto" 

Y pues Jeromed antes de preguntar por una foto deberías mandarnos la tuya... claro, junto con tu última declaración de impuestos a ver si en verdad eres competencia para estos "hembros"


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Jeromed said:


> Pues, ¿qué te puedo decir, Ros?  ¡*Que estoy a tu entera disposición!*
> Pero por favor no se lo digas a Tom, que anda que se come hasta (a) un ratón, ni al plomazo de Bart, que acaba de entrar en la andropausia…
> 
> ¡Entonces, ponle fecha, hora y lugar! ¡Dale!
> 
> Loving Jerry
> 
> PD-- Eso sí, mándame una fotito primero, porsiacas.


 
Jajaja , ya veo que apareciste por fin... 
Bueh!!! honor que me haces. Una foto? pero por favor, imaginate a una ratoncita rosadita con aureola y todo ya que de paso es una angelita...



bb008 said:


> Es un batido de chocolate (es un preparado en polvo) caliente o frío es delicioso "toddy es la marca" y se hace un juego de palabras "toddy"-"Todo"...


 
Gracias Bb! eso es correcto!


----------



## alexacohen

Jeromed said:


> Pues, ¿qué te puedo decir, Ros?  ¡*Que estoy a tu entera disposición!*


Sir Jerry, adoro el perfil de vuesa merced...

Pues en aqueste WR vergel
este 'forum' cual no hay dos,
no existe una joya o un clavel
que sea comparable a vos.

Si os place, galante caballero, poneos a mi disposición.


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> Jerry, adoro el perfil de vuesa merced...
> 
> Pues en aqueste WR vergel
> este forum cual no hay dos,
> no existe una joya o un clavel
> que sea comparable a vos.
> 
> Si os place, galante caballero, poneos a mi disposición.


 
Momentoooooo. ¡Voy a organizar otra cola! Esta para conseguir los favores de Jerome.

FELICIDADES LAZARUS Y ROSANGELUS
BESOS​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Pero bueno jerome...¿te abrimos un hilo aparte? ...  

Romansan , guaradame el puesto en la cola...


----------



## CarolMamkny

ROSANGELUS said:


> Pero bueno jerome...¿te abrimos un hilo aparte? ...
> 
> Romansan , guaradame el puesto en la cola...


 

Jajajaja.... Rosangelus me quede esperando que abrieras el hilo "Club de fans de Jeromed A.K.A "Jerry".  ¿Será que lo vas a hacer hoy? Es que tengo ganas de participar


----------



## ROSANGELUS

CarolMamkny said:


> Jajajaja.... Rosangelus me quede esperando que abrieras el hilo "Club de fans de Jeromed A.K.A "Jerry".  ¿Será que lo vas a hacer hoy? Es que tengo ganas de participar


 
 
Carol para mi sería un honor, pero no se me valla a poner inflado el Jerry, mejor hazlo tu que eres experta haciendo reconocimientos públicos 

Y sino que lo abra Romarsan, me quedará a mi el segundo lugar en la cola.  

Saludos y besos

Rosangelus


----------



## romarsan

ROSANGELUS said:


> Carol para mi sería un honor, pero no se me valla a poner inflado el Jerry, mejor hazlo tu que eres experta haciendo reconocimientos públicos
> 
> Y sino que lo Romarsan, me quedará a mi el segundo lugar en la cola.
> 
> Saludos y besos
> 
> Rosangelus


 
Cuidado Rosangelus que me están presionando mucho para conseguir los primeros puestos y yo soy blanda...
Yo en tu lugar abriría el hilo para no perder posibilidades


----------



## alexacohen

ROSANGELUS said:


> Carol para mi sería un honor, pero no se me valla a poner inflado el Jerry,
> Rosangelus


Pues de eso se trataba, precisamente.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

De que alexa? de que se ínfleeee...
Pero por favor, en este hilo la inflada soy yo...  

Llamese inflada a estar, orgullosa, creída, halagada...


----------



## interpretthat

La pura berraquera, hermano!!
Honor a quien honor merece!!


----------



## Camilo1964

Eva Maria said:


> Poco podremos hacer las féminas con su escultural cuerpo si sólo tiene cola y no rabo! (¿.... o era "rabo" en España y "cola" allende los mares? )


 
Dearest: 

En realidad, para este lado del Atlántico, rabo y cola son la misma cosa y van donde la espalda pierde su honroso nombre. Veo que la tienes cogida con pobre Ricky, que hasta de eunuco o asexual lo has puesto. (ROFLMAO**)

Camilo


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Interesante ver esos nombres tan familiares, fuera de WRF. Se siente raro felicitar por esa razón, pero... venga, que la posibilidad de estar cerca de Brad y Antonio merecen, a lo menos, champaña! 

Como ya la han traído, pues vengo yo con el tan mentado Toddy.  (Este está 'aliñado' con Ron... Así si se vale para celebrar, ¿no?  )

Valga una mención especial a Rosita, la más bonita, y la parte más cercana a mi corazón de la dupla wordreferenciana allí mencionada... ¡Y vaya con la paisana! 

Qué emoción, qué chevere, qué cartelúo, que te hayas hecho famosa más allá de Wordreference. _Más fiiiiiiino_...  (me pregunto por qué no se estimará de igual manera al español hablado en Venezuela...    )

Es muy, pero muy agradable ver -_así sea en letra pequeñita_- el nombre de nuestro bello país en las noticias, en referencia a algo que no sea política. 

*Eeeeeeeeeh, Venezuela... ¡HUH!*​ 

(Ooppss!! Creo que el solazo de los 10 innings del La Guaira vs. Magallanes de ayer no me sentó bien... ¿o sería el bañón de cerveza por los jonrones de Hidalgo y Melián, adicionado a ver al Kid Rodríguez de cerquita, lo que me ha deja'o turuletica esta mañana?  )​


----------



## aceituna

No sería yo si no llegara tarde...

*ENHORABUENA, ROSANGELUS Y LAZARUS, POR VUESTRO ÉXITO INTERNACIONAL*...​ 
¡Seguid así!

Un besote,
Inés


----------



## Cubanboy

*Hola a todos. Muchas Felicidades a los dos. Para mí siempre es un placer compartir con ustedes y con el resto de los foreros.

Saludos cordiales.*


----------

